# Feeling better after small bowel follow through



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

This is the strangest thing. On Tuesday I had a SBFT drinking barium. It gave me watery diarrhea for about 24 hours but no cramps or pain. I have not had any cramping or pain or diarrhea since! Whats up with that? I have gone from daily drop on the floor pain to normal. I even tested myself by eating Taco Bell (lettuce and refried beans but not alot). Nothing! I am sure it is going to come back but I am a bit stumped by this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

j. Take it slow. Don't let yourself think you have IBS whipped or it will come at you again. Chill out all the time if you can. I have my IBS pretty much under control, but last evening I let my guard down and ate a trigger food thinking I could handle it. It got me today. Had a small casuse of DGood Luck Jack G aka DirtBikJ


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Barium coats the intestines and makes it all feel better..... but only for a little while. After the protective barrier pushes through it will all go back to the usual. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

barium is constipating - which could be helping you since you have D and pain primarlily. could you take other constipating things? have you tried antispasmodics?


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I've had 2 upper GIs with SBFT and a BE, and each time I was told to be careful because the barium is constipating. However, I found the opposite to be true, all of these tests caused me to have severe D for a few days after. I guess this could have been just because of the stress involved with having the tests though, or the lingering effects of the prep.


----------



## laurenalexis (May 21, 2004)

I feel for you. I recently had an upper GI, but instead of making everything better for a while, my bowel movements started decreasing and the color changed (which they tell you about barium). That stuff was so gross though that I never wanted to eat yogurt again because that's what it tasted like.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'll never have another pina colada ever again. I had a abdominal/pelvic cat scan and had to drink gobs of barium and pc was the flavor. It gave me such terrible gas too.


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

Yes it does taste terrible and my symptoms are now coming back but i would gladly drink it again just for that one week of relief!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

gosh i think you should order some of that stuff - acacia root - from the heather van vorous website - as its chalky and fills the colon, and is soluble fiber which is known to soothe the digestive tract and slow peristalsis in folks with D. i'd really give it a try and see what happens. you could also try supplements that make one more C - is it calcium or potassium, i can't remember. or iron? its one of those.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

its calcium


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Theres alot of it in Caltrate in the pink bottle(I think). It has helped alot of people on the bb with D.


----------

